# Vendor Prices ECT



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all were doing invoicing and wondering since so and so company pays 20 dollors for a lock change can we charge then a separate fee to replace the hardware we used?


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

MRK_preservation said:


> Hello all were doing invoicing and wondering since so and so company pays 20 dollors for a lock change can we charge then a separate fee to replace the hardware we used?


Do you mean so and so is paying $20 to change the lock, and you're figuring the $20 is for the labor of the lock change, but not including the cost of the new lock?


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Correct, Ive worked in this field of work for 4 years but just not being my own business just very confused!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> Hello all were doing invoicing and wondering since so and so company pays 20 dollors for a lock change can we charge then a separate fee to replace the hardware we used?


Lockset replacement fees offered by all nationals include the cost of all necessary hardware. Lockset replacement fees offered by almost every regional I am aware of include the cost of hardware as well. 

I can think of 2 regionals (1 has gone bankrupt and is no longer around, the other is still going) that supply their contractors with hardware like locks, padlocks, lock boxes, etc. Those companies obviously pay a labor fee only for their lock changes.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok so we can charge a labor fee on top of the lock change fee?

Can we charge them a labor fee on everything like winterizations, pool covers, debris removal, lawn cuts, and any other task of the trade?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Lockset replacement fees offered by all nationals include the cost of all necessary hardware. Lockset replacement fees offered by almost every regional I am aware of include the cost of hardware as well.
> 
> I can think of 2 regionals (1 has gone bankrupt and is no longer around, the other is still going) that supply their contractors with hardware like locks, padlocks, lock boxes, etc. Those companies obviously pay a labor fee only for their lock changes.


Sounds like Snow unless they were the one that went out of business.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

???????


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> ???????


Snow Enterprises


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Dont know them all i wanna know is if i can charge labor on all my task i complete!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have a regional that sent you a price sheet and it states $20 for a lock change, then that is the total amount they pay. That includes your lock, your hardware and your time. Sorry, that may not include their discount, usually 20-25%.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

To me the 20 bucks should be just the part and a labor fee should be included!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

And to be honest, the price the lender pays for that lock change is much, much higher. You are at the bottom of the ladder, and there are so many companies taking a piece of the action, by the time you get the order for the actual work, there is nothing left but change. FYI, when we deal with banks and brokers directly, our basic one lock/lockbox is billed at $125 and goes from there.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

to me thats bs the middle man is the contract were with and weve seen what the bank pays so they are taking 60 percent of the fee


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> Ok so we can charge a labor fee on top of the lock change fee?
> 
> Can we charge them a labor fee on everything like winterizations, pool covers, debris removal, lawn cuts, and any other task of the trade?


 
No, you cannot.

and,

No, you cannot.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> to me thats bs the middle man is the contract were with and weve seen what the bank pays so they are taking 60 percent of the fee


 
Solve that problem by not working for that regional and/or pursuing the contract with the 'bank' directly.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

MRK_preservation said:


> Dont know them all i wanna know is if i can charge labor on all my task i complete!


No. Your fee is all-inclusive. Simple as that. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> Dont know them all i wanna know is if i can charge labor on all my task i complete!


 Are you kidding me? Read the contract that you signed and understand that price sheet. You are extremely green on the business side of things. If you don't get that figured out yesterday, you will be bankrupt long before your first check comes in 45-60 days.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

No need for the remarks I just asked a simple question!


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Mlk*

We are here to help you, if you own your own business now and do not know what the basic lock change fee is from the company you are getting the work from then you on on the road to bankruptcy. I am not being a dXXK just telling you the reality of it. Look up the allowable s Fannie Mae VA HUD etc... You will get alot of prices there


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Lock changes for $20 = lock changed for free or you paid to do it. 

I get $125 to $150 for lock change and lock box working direct for brokers.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

MRK_preservation said:


> No need for the remarks I just asked a simple question!


 Easy there big fella, we are all here to help, your question would elicit just about the same response from me. Your in business and you don't know what a lock change pays from the company that is sending you the work? You are definitely on a path to financial ruin, you have to know your costs before you can remotely figure your profit. 
I'm guessing you and your friends left the company you were working for and decided you could make more on your own than working for someone.
Knowing how to do this job is one thing, knowing how to do it profitably (which is near impossible anymore) is another. If you think someone on here is being disrespectful to you get used to it, because you have just entered a business that is the epitome of disrespect to contractors.
I'm not being disrespectful here but get the delusions of grandeur out of your head now and toughen up, you're going to get your rear end handed to you and it isn't going to be on a silver platter, it will be a paper plate. All these company's do not in the least care about your bottom line, and will take advantage of you any way they can. Hell I'd hire you right now as a sub if you don't know what you should get for a lock change.
Learn from the veterans on this site, there is more wisdom here than a Buddhist temple take advantage of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

MRK_preservation said:


> No need for the remarks I just asked a simple question!


You're going to find some of the ole codgers around here can be quite grouchy. I can't say I blame them for it. 

Take some time reading through the site, you'll see some of the bs that these guys have gone through and shared with us. And it's just the tip of the iceberg. It's an educational rabbit hole to go down. The main thing you'll learn, one way or another, is CYA (cover your @ss). Best of luck out there partner.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hopefully he drops that client $20. Lock changes mind boggling.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone out there changing a lock (accessing the property) for $20 ought to have their head examined.


----------

